# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Vorio- Epiri, një ëndërr në arkivol

## ORIONI

*VORIO- EPIRI, NJË ËNDËRR NË ARKIVOL* 

Kriza e zhvarrimeve dhe përpjekjet për ndërtimin e tre maozelumeve përgjatë vijës imagjinare të territorit vori-epiriot, tregoi qartë se Kisha dhe segmente të politikës greke, nuk kanë hequr dorë nga synimet e tyre për Vorio- Epirin...

Kriza e zhvarrimeve dhe përpjekjet për ndërtimin e tre maozelumeve përgjatë vijës imagjinare të territorit vori-epiriot, tregoi qartë se Kisha dhe segmente të politikës greke, nuk kanë hequr dorë nga synimet e tyre për Vorio- Epirin dhe se veprimtaria e tyre vazhdon të përbëjë një kërcënim serioz për sigurinë tonë kombëtare. Përfshirja e segmenteve zyrtare të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare në mision sekret zhvarrimesh të paligjshme dhe fshehje arkivolesh të paidentifikuara, mosbindja e tyre e hapur ndaj agjensive ligjzbatuese shqiptare, kanë vënë seriozisht në dyshim autoqefalinë e kësaj kishe. Kriza tregoi gjithashtu se papërgjegjshmëria e strukturave të pushtetit vendor në terren ju ka krijuar hapësira veprimi qarqeve shoviniste greke.



Kriza e zhvarrimeve, e shkaktuar nga gërmimi antiligjor në varrezat e vjetra në fshatin Kosinë të Përmetit, nuk është thjesht vepër e një prifti të marrë dhe e një konsulli, të cilët duket se do të paguajnë faturën për dekonspirimin dhe mospërmbushjen me sukses të atij misioni. Më shumë se sa një incident midis Shqipërisë dhe Greqisë, ajo tregon krizën që po përjetojnë segmente të caktuara nacionaliste, politike dhe fetare greke. Në prag të zgjidhjes së çështjes së Kosovës dhe të fillimit të ndërkombëtarizimit të çështjes çame,  këto segmente po nguten për të gjetur rrugët, format dhe metodat që, ëndrrën në sirtar të Vorio- Epirit, ta materializojnë sa më shpejt, duke synuar, si fillim, autonominë e tij. Nervozizmi i këtyre qarqeve shtohet sidomos kur mendojnë se fuqizimi i faktorit shqiptar në Ballkan dhe integrimi euroatllantik i tyre, do ta kthejë Vorio- Epirin një ëndërr jo më në sirtar, por një ëndërr në arkivol.



*Synimi për Vorio-Epirin* 

Synimi për Vorio- Epirin  është një strategji afatgjatë antishqiptare, herë zyrtare e herë gjysmë zyrtare. Qëllimi i tyre është përgatitja e kushteve për aneksimin e Shqipërisë së Jugut apo Vorio- Epirit, siç e quajnë grekët. Ajo është pjesë e Megaloidesë, e strategjise helene për zgjerimin e territoreve në kurriz të fqinjëve të saj, strategji e vjetër kjo sa vetë shteti grek. Pretendimi për Vorio- Epirin është mbajtur vazhdimisht gjallë nga Kisha Ortodokse Greke. Me parimin e saj të fesë-komb, kjo Kishe që në periudhat e hershme, para dhe pas themelimit të shtetit shqiptar, ka synuar helenizimin e besimtarëve ortodoksë shqiptarë e aneksimin e jugut të Shqipërisë.



Duke përfituar nga fraxhiliteti i shtetit të sapokrijuar shqiptar dhe pas presionit në Lidhjen e Kombeve në vitin 1921, grekët arritën të ndërkombëtarizojnë çështjen e të ashtuquajturit Vorio- Epir. Krijimi më pas i Mbretërisë Shqiptare dhe Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare, e kufizoi dukshëm rolin e qarqeve shoviniste greke në Jug të vendit. Mjaft pozitivisht ndikuan dhe përpjekjet madhore të Nolit e patriotëve të tjerë shqiptar për krijimin e identitetit shqiptar të besimtarëve ortodok, duke përkthyer gjithë literaturën e ndryshuar në shqip liturgjinë. Megjithatë, kisha greke nuk e pushoi aktivitetin e saj në dëm të interesave shqiptare.Dëbimi në vitin 1929 nga Shqipëria, me urdhër të kryeministrit shqiptar të asaj kohe, Koço Kote, intelektual ortodoks, i Eksarkut të Patrikanës në Shqipëri, Jerotheu, për ndërhyrje në punët e brendshme të shtetit shqiptar, tregonte se shtetarët shqiptarë ishin të vendosur të mos lejonin cënimin e sigurisë kombëtare. Ëndrra helene për Vorio- Epirin tashmë ishte futur në sirtar. 



Në vitin 1940, Italia fashiste, nëpërmjet territorit shqiptar sulmoi Greqinë dhe ktheu jugun e vendit në teatër të luftimeve. Me zbrapsjen e trupave italiane dhe futjen e forcave greke në territorin shqiptar, autoritetet greke menduan se erdhi koha të jetësonte planin e saj për Vorio- Epirin, duke pretenduar se ushtarët grekë u vranë pikerisht për çlirimin e tij. Greqia  bëri përpjekje për ta njohur ndërkombëtarisht pushtimin e Jugut të Shqipërisë . Më pas, pushtimi gjerman i Greqisë bëri që ëndrra për Vorio- Epirin  përsëri të përfundonte në sirtar.



Edhe gjatë regjimit komunist në vendin tonë, përpjekjet greke për Vorio- Epirin nuk  pushuan asnjëherë. Përjashtuar rastet e ndonjë provokimi ushtarak në kufi dhe të kurtheve diplomatike, veprimtaria në përgjithësi ka qenë e fshehtë, agjenturore e subversive, mbështetur nga një numër i konsiderushëm sillogjesh vorioepirote, të stacionuara  përballë kufijve tanë. Mjaft aktive ka qenë në këtë kohë kisha ortodokse greke, sidomos prifti Sebastianos, i cili la porosi që kur të vdiste ta varrosnin në këmbë, përballë kufirit shqiptar, që të mos i gjente shpirti prehje deri sa të zgjidhej çështja e Vorio- Epirit.



Me fillimin e proçeseve demokratike dhe hapjen e Shqipërisë, segmente nacionaliste greke menduan përsëri se erdhi momenti për ëndrrën e tyre të Vorio- Epirit. Kisha greke ka punuar dhe po punon, në bashkëpunim me segmente të politikës greke, për greqizmin e popullsisë ortodokse të Shqipërisë. Vitet që kaluan në ateizën, i bënë shqiptarët që të harronin shprehjen e Nolit se fatkeqësitë shqiptarëve  nuk u kanë ardhur kurrë nga diferencat fetare, por nga udhëheqësit fetarë.Kisha greke mori përsipër ringritjen e Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare. Duke përfituar nga vakuumi ligjor e në kundërshtim më Statutin e Kishës Shqiptare, Kisha Greke propozoi e caktoi një bashkëkombas të saj në hierarkinë më të lartë të autoqefalisë shqiptare. Përveç përpjekjeve gati legale për greqizimin e shqiptarëve ortodoksë, për të mabajtur të gjallë idenë e Vorio- Epirit, organizata vorioepirote greke organizuan një sulm të armatosur në rrethin e Gjirokastrës, duke vrarë ushtarakë shqiptarë. Fajtorët e këtij sulmi terrorist, prej të cilëve disa shtetas shqiptare të shitur, megjithëse u identifikuan dhe arrestuan, u liruan në mënyre të turpshme nga gjykatat greke. Segmente të politikës greke luajtën një rol mjaft aktiv në destabilizimin e vendit gjatë krizës se fajdeve në 1997. Pas kolapsit të shtetit, ata menduan se erdhi përsëri ora për Vorio-Epirin. Ishte deklarimi i menjëhershëm i SHBA, BE-së e Turqisë për moscënimin e sovranitetit të Shqipërisë, ajo që i vuri fre aventurës dhe ëndrrës greke të Vorio- Epirit. Tani, përsëri në punë janë vënë të gjitha bateritë për ëndrrën e vjetër.


*Pak para krizës së zhvarrimeve*

Kështu, me 6 Prill 2006, rreth 2 javë përpara se në Shqipëri të bëhej publike kriza e zhvarrimeve, gazetari grek Lambros, i atashuar pranë Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit për llogari të gazetës së përmujshme amerikane Hellenik Neës of America, zë i fuqishëm kjo e lobit grekoamerikan, u interesua publikisht pranë zëdhënësit të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit  Sean McCormack nëse Departamenti i Shtetit do ta rikonsiderojë pozicionin e tij në lidhje me autonominë për minoritetin grek në Epirin e Veriut, duke kujtuar në këtë mënyrë se Vorio Epiri vazhdon të jetë ëndërr e lobit grek atje. Për gazetarin  Lambros, Vorio Epiri është mbështetur dhe nga linja zyrtare greke. Ish- kryeministri grek në vitet 90, e lidhi statusin e Kosovës me atë të Epirit të Veriut, thotë ai. 



Edhe Kryepeshkopi Grek Kristodhulos, po pret kohën e përshtashme për ngritjen e flamurit grek në Vorio- Epir.  Gjatë një transmetimi të drejtpërdrejtë nga televizioni shtetëror grek të një meshe në Katedralen e Athinës, në shkurt të këtij viti, duke folur për domosdoshmërinë e dhënies së pensionit prej 300 eurosh nga qeveria greke për minoritarët në Shqipëri, ai i  bëri thirrje qeverisë greke për të mbajtur të gjallë Vorio- Epirin në Shqipëri, përndryshe askush në Shqipëri nuk do të flasë më për Vorio- Epir, nëse ata nuk do të jenë atje për të ngritur flamurin grek. 



Dobësimi i rolit të Serbisë në Ballkan, krijimi sipas gjasave dhe i shtetit të Kosovës, mbështetja e fuqishme amerikane në përgjithësi për faktorin shqiptar, përparimi drejt integrimit euroatllantik të vendit tonë, respektimi i standarteve ndërkombëtare për minoritetet, marrëdhëniet e mira me politikën zyrtare greke, vazhdon të nervozojë shumë segmentet nacionaliste greke. Nervozizmi po i bën  ata të hedhin hapa të pamatura, duke shkaktuar kriza vetdemaskuese, siç ishte ajo e zhvarrimeve, apo të provokojnë shtetin shqiptar e ta vënë para faktit të kryer, duke ndërtuar objekte kulti, arsimore apo kryer zhvarrime  pa marrëveshje dypalëshe.



Kriza e zhvarrimeve dhe përpjekjet për ndërtimin e tre maozelumeve përgjatë vijës imagjinare të territorit vori-epiriot, tregoi qartë se Kisha dhe segmente të politikës greke, nuk kanë hequr dorë nga synimet e tyre për Vorio- Epirin dhe se veprimtaria e tyre vazhdon të përbëjë një kërcënim serioz për sigurinë tonë kombëtare. Përfshirja e segmenteve zyrtare të Kishës Autoqefale Shqiptare në mision sekret zhvarrimesh të paligjshme dhe fshehje arkivolesh të paidentifikuara, mosbindja e tyre e hapur ndaj agjensive ligjzbatuese shqiptare, kanë vënë seriozisht në dyshim autoqefalinë e kësaj kishe. Kriza tregoi gjithashtu se papërgjegjshmëria e strukturave të pushtetit vendor në terren ju ka krijuar hapësira veprimi qarqeve shoviniste greke. 



Kriza e zhvarrimeve është një sinjal i fortë alarmi për agjensitë ligjzbatuese shqiptare, forcat politike dhe strukturat e sigurisë kombëtare. Ajo tregoi domosdoshmërinë e hartimit të një strategjie për parandalimin  dhe neutralizimin në çdo situatë të veprimtarisë së qarqeve vorioepirote. Kjo me qëllim që ëndrra greke për Vorio- Epirin të mbyllet përfundimisht në arkivol. Por, duke mos harruar se grekët i zhvarrosin edhe arkivolet. 



*Drejtor i Qendres Shqiptare të Studimeve për Sigurinë Kombëtare
E-mail: qshssk@acnss.com
Web: www.acnss.com

ABC nr.40-Xhavit Shala*
10.06.2006

----------


## dardajan

Greket  dhe  te  gjith  ata  Shqiptar  qe  merren  me  nacionalizem  te  theksur  nuk  jane  vecse  injorant  te  se  tashmes  dhe te se  ardhmes.


Greqia  Shqiperia,  Serbia , Kosova  e  gjith  ballkani  shum  shpejt  do  bejne  pjese  ne  Evrope   ku  nuk  do  kete  me  kufij  ku  do  jete  vetem  nje  monedhe ,  ku  njerzit  do  martohen  lirshem me  nje  Grek  apo  Serb , ku  kombet  pak  nga  pak  do  shuhen  do  njehsohen  te  gjitha  ne  nje  super  shtet
e  shum  shum  gjera  te  tjera  qe  nga  ekonomia   ushtra  industria  do  jene te  perbashketa.

Pra  te  gjitha  ata  Grek  Serb  apo  Shqiptar  qe  vazhdojne  akoma  te  debatojne  dhe  luftojne  per  nazionalizem   mund  ti  krahasoj  me  Donkishotat
e  shekullit  te  ri.

Tani  nxirrni  shpaten  o  donkishota  dhe  filloni  prisni  sa  majtas  e  djathtas kush  te  jete  me  i  forti,  mos  harroni  te  merrni  me  vete  edhe  Sanço-Pançen.

----------


## Pellazg Kanina

Te  zhvarosesh  te  vdekurit
fshehtas  dhe  ne  eresire
vetem  greket  dine  ta  bejne,
deri  kur  do  te  vazhdoje
qeveria  jone  te  mos  mari
masa  per  keta  (njerez te  zotit)
keta  nuk  jane  njerez  te  zotit
i  qofshim  fale  por  jane  njerez
te  djallit  se  vetem  djalli  bene  
gjera  te  tilla,qeveria  jone
te  largoje  sa  me  pare
prifterinjte  greke  qe  vetem
po  shkaterojne  Shqiperine
pse  pak  prifterinj  Sqiptare
ka  qe  jane  shume  te  zote
por  nuk  jane  ne  kryesine  e  kishes
autoqefale per  te  vetmen  arsye
se  nuk  jane  vasale  te  peshkopit
te  ardhur  nga  greqia.
Ishin  po  keta  prifterinj  djalle  me  brira
qe  vrane  shume  prifterinj  Shqiptare
vetem  se  meshonin  Meshen  ne
gjuhen  amtare.
Deri  kur  qeveritaret  tane  do  te
bejne  sehir  per  keto  ceshtje
shume  te  rendesishme kombetare.
Kudo  qe  jane  Shqiptaret  ti  
drejtojne  qeverise  Shqiptare
nje  peticion  qe  te  largohen
sa  me  pare  prifterinjte  
greke  nga  Shqiperia.

Kisha  Autoqefale  Shqiptare
Duhet  Te  Drejtohet  Nga
Prifterinj  Shqiptare.

Na  ruaj  o  Zoti  Diell
e  ti  Zonja  Toke  nga
keta  prifterinje  te
paudhe.

Me  Nderime  Dhe  Respekt

Pellazg  Kanina

----------


## bruxelles

per donkishotat e shekullit te ri 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greket dhe te gjith ata Shqiptar qe merren me nacionalizem te theksur nuk jane vecse injorant te se tashmes dhe te se ardhmes.


Greqia Shqiperia, Serbia , Kosova e gjith ballkani shum shpejt do bejne pjese ne Evrope ku nuk do kete me kufij ku do jete vetem nje monedhe , ku njerzit do martohen lirshem me nje Grek apo Serb , ku kombet pak nga pak do shuhen do njehsohen te gjitha ne nje super shtet
e shum shum gjera te tjera qe nga ekonomia ushtra industria do jene te perbashketa.

Pra te gjitha ata Grek Serb apo Shqiptar qe vazhdojne akoma te debatojne dhe luftojne per nazionalizem mund ti krahasoj me Donkishotat
e shekullit te ri.

Tani nxirrni shpaten o donkishota dhe filloni prisni sa majtas e djathtas kush te jete me i forti, mos harroni te merrni me vete edhe Sanço-Pançen.


Po mir gjith keto mijeravjeçar lufte greko-shqiptare  ose serbo-shqiptare pse jan ber ? 
apo ngaqe kan qen don kishota ? 
per mendimin  tim esht shum e leht ti quash te till pa hyr pak me thell ....
pastaj nese bota hap kufijt kjo sdo te thot humbje identiteti kombetar .....
sado kufijt te hapen sado monedha te jet e perbashket mendon ti qe serbi ose greku do flasin gjuhen shqipe ? 
apo ne per te kunderten ? 
qe te ndodhin keto proçese kaq inteligjente duhet te ndryshojm edhe genet e njerzve sepse ndryshe e shof shum utopike ket iden tende mbi boten dhe te ardhmen .....
perderisa te ket jet dhe ekzistenc duhet te dish qe serbi edhe greku kan per te ngel te till per ate qe ndihet dhe esht shqiptar nga gishti kembes deri ke qimet e flokve .
sa vite ka amerika qe ka hequr skllaverin ka (zhduk racizmin ) dhe ka nji mondedh unike ??
pse akoma zezakut i thon NEGRO ne amerik ? 
pse ekziston Ku-KlusKlani akoma ? 
keto jan shum pak perball urrejtjes qe kan greket e serbet per ne si komb .
ateher si mendon ti qe nji hapje  kufijsh e nji monedh e njejt do i shuaj  kontradiktat te cilat 3 luftera si kan shuajtur ? 
nji keng e bukur thot there is no changes ......
duhet te mesojm te jetojm me mendimin qe serbi dhe greku jan te till pra per shqiptarin sdo jen kurr te mir edhe nese sdo e harojm kurr kete do jemi shum her me mir e do avancojm shum her me teper ne jet e ne shoqerin e sotme nderkombetare.
edhe  ata donkishotat qe kan dal me shpat ne dor jan njerezit me te ndritur qe ka nxjer kombi yn sepse kan dal me shpat te pakten kan mbrojt ate qe kan mundur te mbrojn dhe prej atyre don kishotave ti edhe un flasim akoma gjuhen ton .
e pyes veten çfar gjuhe do flisje  ti sot ktu ke forumi nese sdo kishte pasur te till don kishota shqiperia ? :-)

----------


## King_Gentius

> Kështu, me 6 Prill 2006, rreth 2 javë përpara se në Shqipëri të bëhej publike kriza e zhvarrimeve, gazetari grek Lambros, i atashuar pranë Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit për llogari të gazetës së përmujshme amerikane Hellenik Neës of America, zë i fuqishëm kjo e lobit grekoamerikan, u interesua publikisht pranë zëdhënësit të Departamentit Amerikan të Shtetit Sean McCormack nëse Departamenti i Shtetit do ta rikonsiderojë pozicionin e tij në lidhje me autonominë për minoritetin grek në Epirin e Veriut, duke kujtuar në këtë mënyrë se Vorio Epiri vazhdon të jetë ëndërr e lobit grek atje. Për gazetarin Lambros, Vorio Epiri është mbështetur dhe nga linja zyrtare greke. Ish- kryeministri grek në vitet 90, e lidhi statusin e Kosovës me atë të Epirit të Veriut, thotë ai.



Teksti i bisedave midis zedhenesit te Departamentit te Shtetit Amerikan me grekun Llambros per Vorio Epirin, Kosoven, Camerin etj:

6 Prill
http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/dpb/2006/64187.htm

10 Prill
http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/dpb/2006/64315.htm

13 Prill
http://www.state.gov/r/pa/prs/dpb/2006/64548.htm

Qe ta ndiqni kete teme ne ditet e ardhshme shkoni ne http://www.state.gov dhe beni search per fjalen "epirus"

----------


## Ermal 22

me interest transkriptet e pyetjeve tronditese te grekut Lambros. Bravo King_Gentius




> QUESTION: Mr. McCormack, in the gathering yesterday with the participation too of American Ambassador Frank Wisner, organized by the European Institute, we heard in a statement of the policy on Kosovo and the reiteration of the standard position about the inviolability of the Balkan borders. At the same time, we heard the official Albanian position that asserts no borders will be respected if Kosovo is not granted independence. *Therefore Im wondering would the Department of State reconsider its position concerning autonomy for the Greek minority of northern Epirus, E-p-i-r-u-s? As you would be aware, Mr. McCormack, the Greek former Prime Minister in the 1990s linked the status of Kosovo with northern Epirus*; moreover, the Greeks in northern Epirus was the only Balkan minority whose autonomy was recognized by the League of Nation and actually was used as a precondition for the recognition of Albania itself in 1921 by the League of Nations. 
> 
> 
> MR. MCCORMACK: Well, with regards to Kosovo, you rightly point out that Ambassador Wisner, who is working actively with Mr. Ahtisaari as well as other members of the international community just on the question of the status of Kosovo. There's not an answer to that question yet. And I know that they're working hard and they seek to come up with an answer by the end of this year. 
> 
> 
> Now, in terms of the status of the citizens, the individuals who live in north Epirus, I'm going to have to dig pretty deep in the bureaucracy for that one, for an answer to that one. But if -- we'll try to get you an answer on that.





> QUESTION: Mr. McCormack, any response to my pending question since April 6th regarding the autonomy of Northern Epirus in connection with the final status of Kosovo? 
> 
> 
> MR. MCCORMACK: I think we're still working on an answer to that question. 
> 
> 
> QUESTION: Thank you. And I have another question, according to press reports, representatives of several Albanian organizations, as well as Prime Minister Sali Berisha, have sent a letter to Secretary of State Dr. Condoleezza Rice raising yet another ethnic issue in the Balkans. This time, it's unfortunately against Greece. 
> 
> 
> ...





> QUESTION: On northern Epirus, Mr. McCormack -- 
> 
> MR. MCCORMACK: Another question on northern Epirus. 
> 
> QUESTION: Correct. Because it's was mentioned in the letter of Secretary of State. Mr. McCormack, according to the Albanian letter to Secretary Dr. Condoleezza Rice, I asked the other day,* the Albanians are claiming that the Greek minority of northern Epirus is less than 2 percent instead of more than 30 percent, resulting in an area larger than Kosovo. Since the CIA annual publication is saying that it's 10 percent, may we have the data from the Department of State in the framework of human rights for those Greeks of northern Epirus?*
> 
> MR. MCCORMACK: I'm not familiar with the issue that you're raising. In terms of reports put out by the U.S. Government, they are the result of input from a variety of U.S. Government agencies. And in terms of documents that we make available to the public, I'll certainly be happy to check for you to see if those are publicly available documents. As for your specific contention, we'll see if we can get you an answer.
> 
> QUESTION: And one question to this effect. Since in the same letter to Secretary Dr. Condoleezza Rice the Albanians present the several hundred of Albanian immigrants, illegal or legal living in Greece today, that constitute according to the level a separate ethnic minority. May we know the DOS position vis-à-vis to those illegal or legal Albanians immigrants in Greece? Otherwise do they constitute a separate ethnic minority, keeping in mind, Mr. McCormack, that you have also in this country 12 million Latino illegal immigrants who in the recent days actually are protesting for their own rights? 
> ...

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Greqia  Shqiperia,  Serbia , Kosova  e  gjith  ballkani  shum  shpejt  do  bejne  pjese  ne  Evrope   ku  nuk  do  kete  me  kufij .



Fluturo me presh ti plako. Ja dhe nje kandidat i denje per 'humbje fare'.

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> me interest transkriptet e pyetjeve tronditese te grekut Lambros. Bravo King_Gentius


C'interes a derebardhe? Llambrosi eshte njesoj si ata derdimenet qe kujtojne se do futen ne Evrope :pa dhembe: , e do rrjedhe kapitali, shqiptari e sperma pa kufij :kryqezohen:

----------


## dardajan

Shtet  formimi  apo  shtet pushtimi  per  te  rritur  territorin  e  nje  shteti  me  lufte  apo  me  djallzi  nuk  egziston  me  ne  kohet  qe  jetojme.

Kosova  nuk  do  bashkohet  kurre  me  Shqiperin  per   te  formuar  nje  shtet  te  vetem  pasi  sejcila  prej  tyre   me  kalimin e  kohes  do  bej  pjese  ne  europe dhe  rrjedhimisht  do  jete  edhe  e bashkuar.

Greqia  nuk  do  ta  marre  kurre  "Vorio  Epirin "  pasi  kufijte  europian  nuk  mund  te  zgjaten  apo  ngushtohen  sipas  oreksit  te  Grekut  ,por  nese  don  te  realizoje  kete  nuk  duhet  te  beje  pjese  ne  BE.
Dhe prap  nuk  e realizon  dot pasi  kufijt  ndryshohen  vetem  me  lufte  dhe  me  paqe.

per  paqe  i  bie  qe  jugu  i  Shqiperise  te  beje  referendum  dhe  vetequhet i  teri  pakice  Greke  duke  dale  ose  me  vete  ose  ti  ngjitet  Grekut ,  gje  qe  nuk  mund  te  shihet  as  ne  ender.

Po  ashtu  edhe  Serbia  nuk  e merr  dot  me  Kosoven por  qe  te  dyja  do  hyne  ne  evrope  dhe  konflikti  zgjidhet  automatiksht  duhet  vetem  qe serbi  te  derzoje  ne  gjyqin  e  hages  kriminelet  e  luftes.

Lufta  qe  kemi  bere  deri  me sot  me  fqinjet  ka  qene  per  te  mbjetuar  si  komb  dhe  si  popull  te  cilen  e  kemi  fituar  sepse  kemi  arritur  deri  ne  finish.

Ndersa  tani  fillon  nje  tjeter  lufte  per  mbijetese per  kontinentin  tone perball kontinenteve  te  tjera  e  cila  nuk  behet  me  arme  por  me  llogjike  ekonomike dhe ne  fund te  gares  ai  qe  mbetet  me  i  varfer  falimenton  dhe  gllaberohet  nga  kontinenti  tjeter .
Prandaj  per  kete   duam  apo  sduam  ne  Greket  dhe Serbet  do  rrime  bashkedo  punojme  bashke dhe  do  fitojme  bashke.
Por  popujt  ballkanik  kane  mbetur  100  vjet  mbrapa  ne  llogjiken e  tyre  ne  krahasim  me  pjesen  tjeter  evropiane.

Prandaj  (Miguel de Servantes )  shkruajti donkishoti  dhe  Sanco  Pancon qe  nxirrnin  shpaten  dhe  lufonin  me  hijet  qe  shifte donkishoti   sepse  ne  cdo  kohe te  kthesave  historike  per  popujt  do  kete  donkishote  si  puna  juaj.
Lufta e  sotme  quhet   biznes  dhe falimentim  prandaj  futjuni  punes e  mos  rrini  tu  shkrujt historira  fantazmazh  e  heroizmash  qe ne  presin.

Per  problemin e  varrezave  e vetmja  gje  qe  sme  pelqen  eshte  se  te  tjert  veprojne  ne  kundershtim me  ligjet  e  vendit  ku  jetojne  dhe  shteti  nuk eshte  ne  gjendje  ti tregoje  vendin.



Ndersa  per eshtrat  qe nxjerrin  dhe  pastaj  i  lajne  me  Vere  Uthull  apo  raki sme  intereson  fare  pasi  besoj  qe ka  ende  njerez  qe   ju  ka  ngelur  ora  ne  mesjete.
l

----------


## Qafir Arnaut

> Kosova  nuk  do  bashkohet  kurre  me  Shqiperin  per   te  formuar  nje  shtet  te  vetem  pasi  sejcila  prej  tyre   me  kalimin e  kohes  do  bej  pjese  ne  europe dhe  rrjedhimisht  do  jete  edhe  e bashkuar
> l


Kush e ka pjell ket njeri pash zotin? Apo 'rob shtese' me arrit 3-milion-shin e Xhaxhit?

----------


## dardajan

> Kush e ka pjell ket njeri pash zotin? Apo 'rob shtese' me arrit 3-milion-shin e Xhaxhit?


Ore  ti  qafir  e  bir  qafiri une  nuk  jam  kunder  bashkimit  te  Kosoves  me  Shqiperine  por  te  jemi  realist  per  ato  qe themi   dhe  enderrojme  dhe  po  te  llogjikosh  pak  do  kuptosh  qe  nuk  eshte  me  koha  per  bashkim  nga  te  gjitha  pikpamjet  qe  ta  kapesh  eshte  vetem  nje  utopi,  por  me sa  shoh  une  njerez  si  ty  kane  vene  ne  fytyre  kapister si  ato  qe  i vene  kalit  kur ecen ,  dhe  kjo  behet  qe  kali  te  shohe  vetem   perpara  dhe  jo  anash.
mundohu  ta  heqesh  njeher  kapistren  dhe  te  shohesh  edhe  anash   keshtu  do  kesh  nje  vizion  me  te  gjere.

----------


## Albo

Epiri nuk eshte "nje enderr", eshte nje emertim i nje vendi me historine me te lavdishme dhe me te lashte ne ballkan, djep i te gjitha qyteterimeve mesdhetare. Ata qe jetojne ne Epir jane popull i quajtur epirot, dhe nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve jane te tille. Aleksandri i Madh ka gjak epiroti dhe u rrit ne Epir, Aleksandri tjeter i Madh, Gjergj Kastrioti (Skenderbeu) eshte po Mbret i Epirit dhe Maqedonise, dhe mbreti Zog i vuri emrin djalit ne nder te ketyre dy Lekave te Medhenj. Ata arbereshet ne Itali, njihen nga italianet si epirote, pasi Arberi=Epir dhe Epirot=Arber jane e njejta gje.

Mesoni njehere ne histori kush eshte Epiri dhe Epirotet e pastaj merrni mundimin te ndalni "enderrat" dhe planet e "shovinisteve greke". Frika ime me e madhe nuk eshte nacionalizmi shterpe grek, por injoranca e thelle historike shqiptare.

Albo

----------


## Dito

Historiani i ynë i shquar, M. Barleti, që në titullin e veprës së tij Historia e
Skënderbeut e njehson Skënderbeun si epirotas: Marin Barleti, shkodran, mbi jetën dhe veprat e Skënderbeut, princit shumë të ndritur të epirotasve. Në dedikimin që Barleti i bën nipit të Skënderbeut, kastriotasit don Ferrante, autori  shkruan: Kur mendoj, o princ i ndritur don Ferrante, gjendjen e tanishme të Epirit dhe se si kjo gjenje ka qenë dikur, nuk mund ta shkruaj historinë e saj. Barleti e vendos principatën e Kastriotëve në Epir. Gjatë kësaj kohe në Epir - shkruan ai -
shquhej ndërmjet mbretërve të vegjël dhe princërve të tjerë emri fisnik i Gjon Kastiotit për sundimin e tij si në qytete të tjera e në Krujë veçanërisht. Por njëherësh me Pirron Barleti njeh si pararadhës të shqiptarëve edhe Aleksandrin e Maqedonisë. Kjo shprehet sidomos qartë në hyrjen e veprës, kur autori spjegon shkaqet që e nxisin të shkruajë historinë e Skënderbeut: Përkundrazi, gjithë lumturia dhe lavdia epirote u përplas përdhe nga kulmi i saj me nam, pothuaj në një çast dhe liria u shemb e u thërrmua aq sa të mos duket tanimë fare
asnjë gjurmë dhe asnjë shenjë e bujarisë së stërlashtë. Prandaj sikur të ngjallej ai Aleksandri i mjerë që i pari bëri të mbahej në gojë emri i fisit dhe i skeptrit në zverk të gjithë atyre popujve, sikur të kthehej në këtë jetë ai mjeshtri i luftërave, Pirroja, me siguri, nuk do ta njihnin Maqedoninë e tyre, nënën e kryetrimave, do ta braktisnin vendin që e patën vatër të lirisë dhe do ta përbuznin si
të zvetënuar. (M. Barleti, Historia e
Skënderbeut, f. 50).

Barleti pra përdor dy koncepte për Shqipërinë e kohës së tij, konceptin Epir dhe Maqedoni. Duke bërë fjalë për rrethimin e dytë të Shkodrës dhe pushtimin e saj nga turqit (1479) Barleti shkruan këto fjalë për Maqedoninë. Sulltani menjëherë u hodh në Maqedoni që sot në gjuhën popullore quhet Arbëri, sepse arbërorët e atij vëndi thuajse të gjithë flasin gjuhën arbërore. Në këtë vepër pushtimin e Shqipërisë Barleti e quan pushitm të Maqedonisë nisur nga fakti se Shqipëria kishtë qenë pjesë e saj në kohën e Aleksandrit të Madh. Shkrodra - shkruan Barleti - është qendra e bregut të Maqedonisë dhe e asaj pjese të Dalmacisë që e ka afër, ndërsa më tej shkruan se Shkodra ishte qyteti më i përmendur dhe kryeqendra e Shëqipërisë. Sulmet e para turke mbi tokat shqiptare Barleti i quan sulme të ndërmarrra ndaj Maqedonisë. Këtë emërtim për vendin përdor autori kur bën fjale për betejën që u zhvillua Savër (afër Lushnjës) midis turqve dhe Balshës II (1385). Por krahas emërtimit Maqedoni Barleti përdor edhe emërtimin Epir. Epiri vdiq - shkruan ai - bashkë me kryetrimin (Skënderbeun - LM). (Barleti, vep. cit. f. 51). Barleti, si të gjithë humanistët e kohës, bazohej tek autorët e vjetër greko-latinë, si Homeri, Straboni, Plini, Platoni, Lukani, Katoni, Cezari. Pra, Barleti përdor për vendin e tij, Shqipërinë, emërtime antike, të njohura prej autorëve të vjetër të lartpërmëndur.

Sipas Strabonit, ilirët dhe epirotët ndaheshin me grekët e vjetër në Akarnani. Sipas Eforit, - shkruan vetë Straboni në veprën e tij Gjeografia (libri VII, paragrafi VI) - fillimi i Greqisë në perëndim është Akarnania. Sipas Herodotit, Greqia e vjetër shkonte deri ne grykën e Teropileve. Duke bërë fjalë për luftën në grykën e e Termopilave Herodoti njofton se grekët  vunë mbretin Leonidha me
300 spartanë të mbronin grykën e Termopileve, me qëllim që barabarëv (persëve - LM) tu ndalohej hyrja në Greqi. Pra, gryka e Termopileve shënonte  kufirin verior të Greqisë. Sipas Hamondit, një studiues i shquar anglez, Straboni ka bërë një dallim të plotë midis fiseve ilire, fiseve epirote dhe fiseve greke. Vija ndarëse në jug midis ilirëve dhe epirotëve ishin malet Akrokeraune (malet e Vetëtimës -
LM), ndërsa vija ndarëse midis epirotëve dhe grekëve ishtë gjiri i i Ambrakisë (sot gjiri i Artës - LM ) Ndërsa vija ndarëse midis grekëve dhe Tesalisë ishte lumi Peneus. Pra, Tesalia nuk ishtë tokë  greke. 

Po kështu shkruan edhe Skylaksi, një tjetër autor i vjetër. Sipas tij, Greqia fillonte nga qyteti i Ambrakisë. Në veprën e tij Peripleus, ai shkruan se pas Thesprotisë vijnë mollosët dhe pas tyre Ambrakia, një qytet grek.        

Tuqididi dhe Straboni i quajnë fiset epirote jo popullsi greke. Historiani i shquar i antikitetit, Teodor Momsen, i quan epirotët shqiptarë të antikitetit. Në librin e ti Storia di Roma (1903), duke bërë fjalë për Pirron dhe marrjen e pushtetit nga ana e tij, Momsen shkruan setë gjithë shtrënguan radhët rreth tij, epirotët, trima, shqiptarët e antikitetit (i valorosi epiroti, gli albanesi dellantichitá). Nisur nga këta autorë Barleti e quan Skënderbeun epirotas dhe Shqipërinë herë Epir dhe herë Maqedoni. Madje, ai shkruan Epiri ose Maqedonia, emra këta të përdorur nga autorët e vjetër për trojet e shqiptarëve të kohës së tij. Epirotas e quajnë Skënderbeun edhe shumë historianë të tjerë humanistë të shek. XV - XVI.

Antonius Sabelicus (1436  1506) në veprën e tij Historia e Venedikut (Rerum Venetiarum), duke folur për Skënderbeun e quan atë epirotas, ndërsa zotërimet e tij Epir. Edhe një autor tjetër, anonim, në një vepër me karakter panegjerik, kushtuar perandorëve të Bizantit, të shkruar rreth viteve 1427 - 1446 shkruan se Epiri banohej nga shqiptarë.Edhe tani - shkruan ky autor - gjithë ai vend (Epiri - LM) banohet i veçuar, në grupe të vogla dhe fshatra nga popullsi shqiptaro-ilire. Dhimitër Frangu, një bashkëkohës i Skënderbeut, e quan Epirin pjesë te Shqipërisë. "Skënderbeu, princi i Epirit -shkruan Frangu - ishte djali i vogël i zotit Gjon Kastrioti që zotëronte atë pjesë të Shqipërisë që quhet Emathia (Mat) dhe Tumenisht (Demetrio Frango, Commentario delle cose dei turchi et del S.Georgio Scanderbeg, principe di Epiro Venetia, 1539). Edhe Marin Beçikemi, një shkrimtar humanist i shek. XV që ka lënë një përshkrim të rrethimit të parë të Shkodrës nga turqit (1474), pushtimin e Shqipërisë nga këta në kohën e Gjon Kastiotit e quan pushtim të Epirit.

Të dhëna interesante për Epirin jepen edhe në letërkëmbimin midis Skënderbeut dhe sulltan Mehmetit II, për të cilin bën fjalë Dhimitër Frangu. Sipas tij, Mehmeti II në këmbim të paqes pranonte ta quante Skënderbeun princ të epirotëve (Prencipe delli Epirensi). Ndërsa Skënderbeu në përgjigje të tij i bënte të ditur se këtë titull e kishte marrë prej
kohësh për hir të Zotit. Skënderbeu i shkruante Mehmetit II edhe për kurorëzimin që priste ng Papa Piu II si mbret i Epirit dhe i të gjithë provincës së Shqipërisë (Re dellEpiro et di tutta la provincia dAlbania). Burimet historike të nxjerra nga arkivat e kohës provojnë se edhe veten dhe shqiptarët  e quanin veten epirotas dhe pasardhës të Pirros dhe te  Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë. Është e njohur një letër e tij dërguar më 31 tetor 1460 një princi italian të Tarentinit Johan Antonius de Ursinis.

Në qoftë se kronikat tona nuk gënjejnë, ne quhemi epirotë. Skënderbeu përmend në letër si paraardhës të shqiptarëve edhe Pirron e Epirit dhe luftërat e tij fitimtare në Itali. Besimi se shqiptarët rridhnin nga Pirroja ishte më se i përgjithshëm edhe te turqit. Duke bërë fjalë për qëndresën heroike të shkodranëve në 1478 - 1479, Barleti shkruan këto fjalë të thëna nga një oficer i lartë turk:  njeriu në botë ndjek gjurmët e gjakut e të fisit të vet, ky është ligj, pra edhe shqiptarët kanë shpirtin dhe zjarrin e Pirros, sepse prej tij rrjedhin. 



Kjo letër tregon se në vetëdijën e tyre shqiptarët e njihnin veten si pasardhës të Pirros dhe njëherësh të Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë. Në Shqipëri e vendos Epirin edhe një bashkëkohës tjetër i Skënderbeut, Gjon Muzaka. Në kronikën e tij të shkruar në mërgim, pas pushtimit të vendit, autori shkruan
lEpiro in Albania. Po kështu, edhe shkrimtari i ynë Frang Bardhi në kapitullin tretë të fjalorit të tij, kur përshkruan fjalën Arbni shkruan se ky është emri i saktë i disa kështellave që i përkasin asaj pjese të Maqedonisë  e cila quhet Epir ose Albani (Hoc est propria nomina nonnularum, atque Castellorum ad eam partem Macedoniae spectantium, quae Epirus sive Albania dicitur). Duke bërë fjalë
për Shkodrën, autori shkruan se ky qytet ndodhet në Epir ose ndryshe Shqipëri(Scodra - vrbs in Epiro, seu Albania). Si sinonim të Shqipërisë e quan Epirin edhe gjeografi i shquar i shek. XVI Gerardius Mecator (1512 -
1594). Në atlasin e tij, Theatrum Orbis, autori shkruan: Epiri, i quajtur ndryshe
Shqipëri (LEpiro detto lAlbania). Një barazim të tillë të Arbërisë me Maqedoninë bën edhe historiani humanist Gjergj Merula në veprën e tij që bën fjalë për rrethimin e parë të Shkodrës nga turqit më 1474. Sipas tij sulltani vendosi të sulmonte atë pjesë të Maqedonisë që gjendet buzë Adriatikut e që sot quhetArbëri. Po ashtu, sipas tij, Shkodra ishtë mu në kufi me Dalmacinë dhe Maqedonië. Më tej, bazuar tek autorët e vjetër, Merula shkruan se lumi i Lezhës ndan Dalmacinë nga Maqedonia. Duke bërë fjalë për ardhjen e ushtrisë së madhe turke, autori shkruan se tmerri përfshiu jo vetëm krahinën  e Shkodrës, por të gjithë banorët e bregut  të Ilirisë dhe të Maqedonisë, pra tërë vendin. Frang Bardhi e quan gjuhën epirote gjuhë shqipe, të cilën turqit e quajnë arnautçe. (Epirote = Iarbenesche, Turciche Arnautlar). Po kështu edhe Budi e quan shqipen gjuhe epirote. Këtë autori e shpreh qartë që në titullin e veprës Pasqyrë e të rrëfyemit për të cilën thotë se e ka përkthyer në gjuhën epirote (Speculum Confessionis, In epiroticum linguam a Pietro Budi... traslatum. Roma, 1621). 

Por, siç u tha, krahas Pirros autorë të ndryshëm bëjnë referenca të shqiptarëve edhe me Aleksandrin e Madh. Arsyet duhen kërkuar në faktin se e ëma e tij ishte Olimpia, një grua jo greke, por epirote. Një nga statutet e Shkodrës, të botuara kohët e fundit (Statuti di Scutari), hapet me një privilegj dhënë Shkodrës nga Aleksandri i Madh. Barleti e shpjegon emrin e Skënderbeut nga Aleksandri i Madh i Maqedonisë, pikërisht nisur nga fakti se shqiptarët e konsideronin vetën pasardhës të tij. 

Frang Bardhi shkruan se Shkodra ishte themeluar prej Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë (Scodra esse conditam ab Alexandro Magno). Bardhi shkruan se këtë e besonin edhe vetë turqit dhe pikërisht për këtë arsye edhe e quanin Skënderia për ta dalluar nga qyteti i Aleksandrisë në Egjipt, i themeluar nga Aleksandri i Madh. Mendimi se Shkodra ishte theemluar nga Aleksandri i Madh qarkullonte në fakt që në kohë të Barletit. Tashti pra, shkruan Barleti - disa të huaj thonë se Shkodra paska qënë themeluar nga Aleksandri i Madh. Sipas Barletit, këtë e besonin të gjithë  edhe vetë muhamedanët shkojnë me këtë arsyetim, sepse Shkodrën në gjuhën e vet e quajnë Skanderi dhe ky arsyetim, sipas shpjegimit të tyre, është një me emrin Aleksandri. Barleti vetë nuk e besonte këtë mendim. Sipas tij, Shkodra  ishte më e vjetër dhe themelimim e saj ai e lidh me të dhëna të tjera. Pavarësisht nga kjo, edhe Barleti e shpjegon emrin e Skënderbeut si një emër të dhënë nga turqit në kujtim të Aleksandrit të Madh që shqiptarët e konsideronin paraardhës të fisit të tyre. Kështu, duke bërë fjalë për ndryshimin e emrave të bijve të Gjon Kastriotit nga turqit, Barleti shkruan: Epirotëve, pasi ua ndërruan emrat e parë, u vunë të tjerë, të ndryshëm, sipas zakonit të asaj gjindjeje. Gjergji, qoftë rastësisht, qoftë pse ishte më i dalluari ndër të tjerët për natyrën e tij, u quajt Skënder, që është baraz me (emrin) tonë Aleksandër. Barleti bën të qartë se Skënderbeu e mbante Aleksandrin si paraardhës të shqiptarëve. Kështu, në një rast, duke i dhënë zemër ushtrarëve të tij, Skënderbeu u përmend atyre thyerjen e Darit të Persisë nga Aleksandri ynë (Barleti, vep. cit. f. 224). Duke përshkruar gëzimin e madh të shqiptarëve për fitoren kundër turqve në rrethimin e parë të Krujës, Barleti shkruan: Njerëzve, kur shikonin atë rini luftarake dhe kur shikonin atë lule burrash rreth Skënderbeut, nuk u dukej aq çudi që fuqitë e Muratit ishin thyer prej arbërve. Me të vërtetë, ishte kthyer përsëri shkëlqimi i lashtë i Maqedonisë dhe dukej se kishin ardhur prapë, tamam siç ishin dikur kohët tanimë të harruara të Aleksandrit dhe të Pirros. (Barleti, vep. cit. f. 285). Si paraardhës të shqiptarëve e njihnin Aleksandrin e Madh edhe shtetet e tjera të kohës, si Republika tregare e Raguzës (Dubrovniku). Kur Skënderbeu me ushtrinë e tij u prit aty nga autoritetet e vendit (gjatë kalimit të tij për në mbretërinë e Napolit), në fjalimin e rastit, të mbajtur nga shkrimtari David, duke i uruar atij fitore, oratori tha midis të tjerave se I lumtur do të shkosh, o princ i pathyeshëm, më i lumtur do të kthehesh. As Aleksandri yt epirotas, as ai Pirroja, mbreti rrufe i epirotasve dhe mjeshtri i luftërave, nuk u kthyen fitimtarë nga Italia, ashtu siç do të kthehesh në atdhe i lumtur e fitimtar ti, o mbret i fuqishëm dhe bujar.  Vetë Skënderbeu, sipas Barletit, në çastin e vdekjes përmend në porositë që i lë të birit fjalët që Filipi II i Maqedonisë i lë të birit të tij Aleksandrit të Madh. Autorë të tjerë shqiptarë, si Frang Bardhi, i cituar më lart bësonin madje se Aleksandri  i Madh kishte lindur në Petrelë. Autorët e vjetër njoftonin se Aleksandri kishte lindur në Pella. Sipas Bardhit, Pella nuk ishte tjetër veçse Petrela. Studiuesi i njohur J. Falemerajer në veprën e tij Elementi shqiptar në Greqi shkruan se Maqedonasit e vjetër, fitimtarët e Athinës e të Babilonisë, kishin farefisni me shqiptaro-epirotas-ilirianët. Edhe patrioti i shquar Mërkur Bua pretendonte se rridhte nga Pirroja dhe maqedonasit. Dihet se në fund të shek. të kaluar mercenarët shqiptarë të mbretërisë së Napolit mbanin emrin regjimenti i maqedonasve (reggimento dei macedoni).


*
Dito.*

----------


## elen

*Cfare tjeter do na shohin syte..*

----------


## Pasiqe

> Historiani i ynë i shquar, M. Barleti, që në titullin e veprës së tij “Historia e Skënderbeut” e njehson Skënderbeun si epirotas: “Marin Barleti, shkodran, mbi jetën dhe veprat e Skënderbeut, princit shumë të ndritur të epirotasve”.


Marin Barleti nuk thote qe Kastrioti eshte epirotas, po thote qe eshte princ i epirotasve. Autori ve ne gojen e Barletit fjale qe Barleti s'i ka thene.

Kujdes: Princ i Epirotasve nuk do te thote epirotas. 

Me kete logjike Viktor Emanueli III, mbret i Italise dhe i Shqiperise, i bie te kete qene shqiptar!

----------


## Albo

> Marin Barleti nuk thote qe Kastrioti eshte epirotas, po thote qe eshte princ i epirotasve. Autori ve ne gojen e Barletit fjale qe Barleti s'i ka thene.
> 
> Kujdes: Princ i Epirotasve nuk do te thote epirotas. 
> 
> Me kete logjike Viktor Emanueli III, mbret i Italise dhe i Shqiperise, i bie te kete qene shqiptar!


Ik lexo ca me shume histori e shkruaj me pak per gjera qe as di as nuk do te mesosh. Gjergj Kastrioti i vuri emrin vetes Zot i Epirit dhe Maqedonise, dhe historia e citon Gjergj Kastriotin qe te kete thene: "...nese kronikat tona te lashta jane te sakta, te paret tane jane epirotet".

Territori i Epirit shkonte deri ne Mat, dhe kete e verteton edhe peshkopi katolik Pjeter Budi kur i shkruan Papes se Romes ne lidhje me gjendjen e atehershme. Ndarjen qe ai u ben shqiptareve eshte ne "latine" dhe "populli i Skenderbeut" dhe vija ndarese ishte perseri Mati. 




> Me kete logjike Viktor Emanueli III, mbret i Italise dhe i Shqiperise, i bie te kete qene shqiptar!


Viktor Emanueli III nuk e zgjodhi populli shqiptar te tille, e zgjodhi Italia fashiste pasi pushtoi Shqiperine dhe pasi perzuri nga vendi sovranin matian te vendit.

Albo

----------


## Pasiqe

Albo kam dy pyetje:

1. Ti thua shpesh qe ne Veri Epiri shkon deri ne Mat. Po ne Jug deri ku shkon? A shkon deri ne gjirin e Ambrazise? Me pak apo me shume? 

2. Jane epirotasit paraardhesit e shqiptareve te sotem?

Faleminderit

PS: Te kuptohemi, une kam pergjigjet e mia per keto pyetje, po jam kurioz te di idete e tua.

----------


## Pyrrhus_Mollos

> Territori i Epirit shkonte deri ne Mat


Nga e gjete  kete?
kete gje e kam degjuar nga ortodokse shqiptare me "ndergjegje greke"
edhe Skenderbeu si katolik ishte i ritit Latin e jo Bizantin...
Epiri si emer gjeografik ekziston, jo si etnografik.


PS. hmmm you sound like Tanhozeri.

----------


## agimial

Epirotas kuptohet shqiptar ne cdo referim per Skenderbeun e nuk ka ndarje shqiptaresh ne ate kohe qe te vene sipas hartave te vorio-epiroteve qe duan ta ndajne shqiperine me dysh, kete te jugut ta mar greqia e kete te veriut kush te doje, latinet a serbet etj.

Disa qarqe greke perdorin si term 'epirotas' si paradhome ne konvertimin e nje shqiptari ne grek, ne fillim me manipulime qesharake te thone nuk je shqiptar po epirotas???!!! e pastaj e bejne lehte grek....se epirotasit jane grek sidomos vorio-epirotasit[sic thone greket ].
*E dihet nuk ka kombesi epirotas*, e dihet po hoqe shqiptarine, do jesh grek pastaj.

Sot  jemi tjeter kohe, pas krijimit te kombeve e kemi dy kombe o shqiptar o grek.E nuk ka etni sipas emrave te vjeter Spartan Athinas a Epiriot.


Skenderbeu qe shqiptar e kjo eshte nje tjeter teme e kjo eshte e humbur per ate qe do ta bej ate ndonje etnie tjeter, kjo qofte duke manipuluar me fjalen epirotas.
Ai qe nje titull e ka shpjegimin e saj e pse ai mbante ate titull,  *po nuk ka asnje diskutim ne qenien e tij shqiptar.*

Keto ketu jane manipulime te kota me emra per te genjyer njerez te thjesht qe nuk kane informacion.

Shteti i Skenderbeut qe ne mes te shqiperise nga Berati ne Kruje i vogel e i kufizuar qofte nga Turqit qofte nga Venedikasit,megjithese ai kuptohet kishte ndikim e levizje shume me gjere.

Vorio Epiri ose Epiri i Veriut sic e referojne greket, eshte nje term qe nuk njihet nga asnje, se pervec referimit historik si term epir [ jo termi vori-epir ky eshte krijim i shovnisteve grek]  nuk ka asnje lidhje tjeter.
Veriu i greqise ka qene pashalleku i Janines, e me pare ne perandorine Biantine nje tjeter organizim e nuk ka lidhje .
Greket kur ben shtet qarkut te Janines, *qe e pushtuan ne 1912ten*,dhe e moren me vone, nga Arta ne Janine e quajten Epir e qe atehere krijuan pretendimin per Eprin e Veriut per te maskaur pretendimet e tyre teritoriale .
Po nuk kishte nje shtet Epri qe u nda ne ate kohe sic e shpjegova dhe mesiper e keta kerkojne gjysmen e ti.
Nga Arta deri ne Janine e pereth, shqiptaret kishin qene shumica.

Te njejten gje greket ben dhe me Maqedonine, qe banohej ne shumice popullsi sllave, e turke,kur ata e moren si teritor, e pasi e greqizuan nga qe e moren si province e kane pretendime duke perdorur termin historik Maqedoni e kufite e shtetit te lashte te maqedonise.

----------


## Kinezi

> Prandaj  per  kete   duam  apo  sduam  ne  Greket  dhe Serbet  do  rrime  bashkedo  punojme  bashke dhe  do  fitojme  bashke.



Jam shume dakord me shumicen e gjerave qe kishe te postimi nga mora kete pjese. Vetem kete thenjen me siper e ke _disi_ gabim. Ti e shikon ne planin largpames por harron te shikosh ate qe ke afer. 
Sic e the qe kontinenti i forte do te gllaberojne kontinentin e dobet por e njejta gje do te jete edhe per shtetet. Kjo do te ndodhi perpara se ti vije radha kontinenteve.
E kam ne planin ekonomik gjithmone.
Serbet edhe grekerit do te bashkohen se e shikojne njeri tjetrin si partnere, por partneri ndryshon nga punonjesi dhe ne ne syte e tyre nuk jemi partnere por vartes.

----------

